# I need a tyre gel



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

It would be nice if i could get a tyre gel that actually does what it says on the tin.

So far i have used
Turtle wax platinum gel
Turtle wax nano tech gel - im not sure if this is the same product as the platinum one.
Megs endurance tyre gel
Auto glym dressing
Turtle wax wet and black

TBH they all seem to last around the same sort of time which is about a week, out of them all id say the TW gels seem to be better.

I havent tried *simoniz* back to black, anyone know what this is like

A few people have told me to use black shoe polish as it lasts along time


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Try Blackfire Tyre Gel !


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

do you have to get that online


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

I don't think many of the dressings will last too well in alot a wet weather. CG new look trim gel, Megs endurance and BlackFire seem to get mentioned the most for durability.

Making sure the tyre is cleaned and scrubbed before application seems to help too.


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

CG new look trim gel :thumb:


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

ive heard the chemical guys one is quite good.

Megs endurance i found rubbish, it was to sticky, took ages to apply, and when i finally got it done it came off the next day in the rain,


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Nice plug Dave !


----------



## d6dph (Mar 6, 2007)

Another vote for Blackfire, Nice gloss and lasts well.


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Not tried the CG one I must admit.

But willing to do a Review


----------



## defiant (Jan 10, 2008)

Clean-my-sxi said:


> ive heard the chemical guys one is quite good.
> 
> Megs endurance i found rubbish, it was to sticky, took ages to apply, and when i finally got it done it came off the next day in the rain,


I've found the Megs Endurance one quite good in all weathers. Though as said above only lasts about 1-2 weeks depending on use/weather etc.

Haven't tried many others though. Very messy the Megs though - but easy to apply.


----------



## dubsport (Aug 25, 2007)

Blackfire


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

Clean-my-sxi said:


> ive heard the chemical guys one is quite good.
> 
> Megs endurance i found rubbish, it was to sticky, took ages to apply, and when i finally got it done it came off the next day in the rain,


This I have found is the best atm. You need to ensure the tyre is very clean, maybe using APC 3-4 times till it almost stops coming off black. Apply the gel then, sparingly and make sure its rubbed in well. In this weather maybe a week, in the summer 2-3 weeks. At each application make sure the old stuff is cleaned off well.

Short of that dye the tyres gloss black


----------



## perm (Oct 26, 2005)

Vote for Chemical Guys..... ( Have not tried blackfires version.... however I do love their polish, sealants and wax )

Perm


----------



## tetley (Apr 16, 2007)

david g said:


> CG new look trim gel :thumb:


Awesome stuff highly recommended!


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

whats the best tyre gel you can just go and get off the shelf without ordering online


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

d6dph said:


> Another vote for Blackfire, Nice gloss and lasts well.


That's another vote - the best one I have found in 20 years of looking (jeeez showing my age now!!)

Seriously, great product that is easy to apply etc. There may be others but Blackfire is a serious contender....


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Clean-my-sxi said:


> whats the best tyre gel you can just go and get off the shelf without ordering online


If you mean walkie into Halfords then I'd say AutoGlym or Meguiars but you are buying a high mark up line rather than a quality line...IMHO

If you compare Halfrauds to one of the on-line retailers you will see the extra £ or 2 they apply to every commodity...nuf said!!!

CM


----------



## sufff (Dec 10, 2007)

Meguiars Hot Shine Tyre Spray is good (varying spray pattern)
I used Turtle Wax Nano Extreme Tyre Gel before, has absolutely nothing on Meguiars Hot Shyne Tyre Spray
I'ts been raining for ages, still get brilliant result (still very wet looking dark gloss) after 5 days


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

cheekeemonkey said:


> If you mean walkie into Halfords then I'd say AutoGlym or Meguiars but you are buying a high mark up line rather than a quality line...IMHO
> 
> If you compare Halfrauds to one of the on-line retailers you will see the extra £ or 2 they apply to every commodity...nuf said!!!
> 
> CM


Yeah but by the time you add delivery its getting expensive unless you are ordering several items at once.

Personally I have found TW extreme gel to be pretty good and does not sling off all over your paintwork like some of them. It does not do the ultra wet gloss thing but does give a _new_ _tyre_ appearance. As mentioned above a serious scrub of the tyres is a must before applying.


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

I use an Oxo brush and plenty of megs Super Degreaser, wash off, then scrub again, then a foam down and wash with shampoo. Don't forget to re apply wax to the alloys!


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

d6dph said:


> Another vote for Blackfire, Nice gloss and lasts well.


And another vote here, by pass the others and go for the daddy.


----------



## Mackerfly (Nov 7, 2007)

anybody used Zym Tyre Preserve, heard thats quite good?


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Drop me a PM with your address and I'll send you a 25ml bottle of Race Glaze Colour Enhance totally free so you can make your mind up on that.

As its petroleum based, and not silicone like most things, it doesn't sling off, a tiny amount goes a long way and it gives a nice natural shine. I lent a bottle to my neighbour today to tart up the Focus he is flogging, and he was stunned. Great on tyres, interior and exterior plastics, rubbing strips, window seals etc.


----------



## s1mmo440 (Feb 19, 2007)

Mackerfly said:


> anybody used Zym Tyre Preserve, heard thats quite good?


I wouldnt say it makes the tyres shine but gives a lovely warm glow to the tyres and durabilty is good, I have never been that impressed with the swissvax one though, just doesnt seem to add much at all.

This is Megs Hot rims on Tyres though which I really like


----------



## tetley (Apr 16, 2007)

sufff said:


> Meguiars Hot Shine Tyre Spray is good (varying spray pattern)
> I used Turtle Wax Nano Extreme Tyre Gel before, has absolutely nothing on Meguiars Hot Shyne Tyre Spray
> I'ts been raining for ages, still get brilliant result (still very wet looking dark gloss) after 5 days


The Megs Hot shine is reasonably good, however, it requires a lot of the product when applying, therefore is probably cheaper going for a better quality product


----------



## cj romeo (Jul 12, 2007)

As Dave says - the CG stuff is excellent and goes a long loooooonnnng wat


----------

